# Piano Practicing Methods



## Captainnumber36

What is the best way to perfect original compositions that don't have scores to get them ready for performance?

I'm wanting to be as perfect in my performance as possible (at least get to the level of no wrong notes).


----------



## Taggart

If they don't have scores, there are *no* wrong notes only variations!

Seriously, get it scored. Then you can examine the fingering, analyse the harmonies work out the dynamics, pedalling, phrasing.

Basically, the notes are only the beginning, the skeleton of the piece. It's not just the right notes at the right time it's also with the correct emphasis, phrasing and pedal. Oh and don't forget rubato and other tempo tricks as well.

I switch between folk and classical. On the classical side, most of it is written down although there is some performer input. On the folk side, you're trying to recreate a tradition, possibly based on a performance (or performances) by experts in the tradition which will go far beyond the basic dots.

If you've composed something, you need to specify exactly what you intend as far as you can. Then when you start to play it, you will have lots of helps on paper to improve your performance.


----------



## Bettina

Based on your videos, it sounds like you're already doing a great job playing smoothly! But here are some tips so that you can play more difficult compositions in the future. Whether or not you have a score, the practicing methods are basically the same. You should practice one small section at a time, approximately two measures/ten seconds of music. Play it slowly at first, focusing on each detail until you can play it accurately and expressively. 

Then, move on to the next small section and do the same thing. Then you can practice the transition between the sections. That's the best way of learning a piece - build it up little by little, one brick at a time, so that the whole structure is solid by the time you're done. Of course, it's also good to run through the entire piece a few times each day, to get a feel for how everything fits together.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bettina said:


> Based on your videos, it sounds like you're already doing a great job playing smoothly! But here are some tips so that you can play more difficult compositions in the future. Whether or not you have a score, the practicing methods are basically the same. You should practice one small section at a time, approximately two measures/ten seconds of music. Play it slowly at first, focusing on each detail until you can play it accurately and expressively.
> 
> Then, move on to the next small section and do the same thing. Then you can practice the transition between the sections. That's the best way of learning a piece - build it up little by little, one brick at a time, so that the whole structure is solid by the time you're done. Of course, it's also good to run through the entire piece a few times each day, to get a feel for how everything fits together.


This is what I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## Captainnumber36

How many pieces do you have your students working on at a time?


----------

